# anyone try hype?



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I heard about this, but haven;t really looked into it. It looks like a really basic version of flash to me. Does it spit out decent code?

Tempted to blow the 29 bucks to scope it out.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Just so people know what you are talking about here is the link. Hype

I looked at all the demos and the sample "sites". It looks intriguing, I haven't used it yet but the samples they provided I found to be less than inspired and it kind of turned me off of spending the money to try it out. I decided I would wait to see how it matures first. But it does seem promising.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not reading much good about it. I was curious if anyone had tried it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I'm not reading much good about it. I was curious if anyone had tried it.


What are you reading? Is it regarding the code it produces, the UI, ease of use etc? Just curious about what are the criticisms that you have read.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Links? I would like to see what kind of code it outputs personally. I haven't tried it and not likely to, but it's always good to have something new to complain about!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well this is why I posted the thread. I wondered if anyone tried it themselves.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

A major update to Hype released today.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(Tumult)


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

I pounded Hype for the better part of two days. It's a nice start, but has a long long way to go before it's actually of much use for webdev of anything even coming close to Flash assets. 

They should not be charging people for this app, no way. Not with it's very basic usefulness and feature set.

I'll be keeping my eye on it though, as it would be nice to have something that produces Flash like content as easy and robust as Flash itself. 

And just to clarify, I don't think it's a bad app, just very early on in it's development.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Adobe is previewing Edge right now.. I'm wondering if the Authoring Studio is similar to flash....


HTML5 tools, Animation tools - Adobe Edge Preview | Adobe Labs


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For those waiting to see how Hype develops, a bunch of nice new features in version 2.5, released today:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Website: Tumult Hype 2.5


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Isn't this somewhat the same as Swish? SWiSH - Easy Flash Animation Software Tools and Designer Templates


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Joker_Eh: * The same in that they both create animations. Different in that Swish is Flash development, while Hype was created specifically to counter Flash and give web designers an HTML5/CSS alternative to Flash.

...and Hype is about $100 cheaper... 

*Clarification*: Hype is $29.95. SWiSH Max4 is $175. SWiSH MiniMax4 is $70.

*Update:* And then there's the little matter of SWiSH being Windows-only....


----------



## gochi123 (Jul 4, 2013)

wait a couple of years..


----------

